# Trojaner&Co legal (für Strafverfolgungsbehörden)?

## think4urs11

http://www.focus.de/digital/netguide/strafverfolgung_nid_40651.html

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24168/1.html

http://www.im.nrw.de/pm/280806_947.html

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,452041,00.html

Wie steht ihr dazu?

Das es sich technisch sicher 'nur' um auf Windows lauffähige Software handeln wird ist anzunehmen.

Das es innerhalb kürzester Zeit dafür Patches, Signaturen u.ä. geben wird ebenfalls.

Das dadurch nur extrem unbedarfte 'Terroristen' in die Schleppnetze geraten werden dürfte ebenfalls relativ einleuchtend sein.

Wie soll die Verbreitung denn passieren wenn nicht auf halb/illegalem Wege - wer installiert das Ding schon bewußt?

Bleibt die Frage - ist das sinnvoll, hinzunehmen, bedenklich, toll, Dummfug, Verschwendung von Steuergeldern, Massenverdummung, ggf. sogar verfassungswidrig, etc.?

Ist jetzt die Zeit gekommen sich auf GG $20 Absatz 4 zu berufen?

----------

## amne

[X] ggf. sogar verfassungswidrig

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, schon gar kein Deutscher, aber mir kommt das sehr hart an der Grenze des rechtlichen Rahmens vor. Vom moralischen jetzt einmal gar nicht zu reden.

----------

## think4urs11

in jedem Fall gewinnt dadurch diese Aussage gleich einen sehr zweideutigen Beigeschmack wie ich finde.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## musv

 *http://www.im.nrw.de/pm/280806_947.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Die nach den Terroranschlägen 2001 verliehenen Auskunftsbefugnisse werden an die neue Bedrohung..."
> 
> 

 

Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Wie oft wollen die denn den 11.09. noch für ihre Freiheitsbeschneidungen breittreten? Das nervt nur noch. Die Amis haben doch dafür reichlich Rache mit ihren völkerrechtlich widrigen Angriffskriegen gegen Afghanistan und Irak, wo sie für mehr als das Hundertfache an Toten verantwortlich sind, genommen. Man könnte doch mit dem Thema endlich mal aufhören. Und die Deutschen Politiker haben doch überhaupt kein sinnvolles Argument, was für noch mehr Einschränkungen sprechen könnte.

Dazu hab ich hier: http://futurezone.orf.at/it/stories/156286/ auch noch was gefunden:

 *http://futurezone.orf.at/it/stories/156286/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das deutsche Bundeskriminalamt behauptet, dass auch Linux- und Mac-Rechner nicht vor ihrer Software sicher seien. Ist an dieser Behauptung etwas dran?
> 
> Ja. Auch Mac OS X und Linux haben diverse Sicherheitslücken, die man ausnutzen kann, wenn sie ein Laie verwendet, der nicht weiß, was das System tut.
> ...

 Last edited by musv on Sat Dec 09, 2006 3:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Wie oft wollen die denn den 11.09. noch für ihre Freiheitsbeschneidungen breittreten?

 

Och, solange sich nichts besseres findet ... werden wir das wohl noch ein paar Jahre zu hören bekommen  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Denke auch, die Bedrohung geht gegen nur und die Freiheitsberaubung ist riesig.

Außerdem fallen auf solche sachen doch echt nur Idioten rein. Wenn ich eine Person bin, die was illegales vor hat, bin ich doch nicht so fahrlässig.

Die Politiker haben doch echt mal keine Ahnung vom Thema. Da kommen die auf so dolle Ideen wie Kryptografieverbote oder (anderes Thema) Verbot von Ballerspielen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blu3bird

Und wieder einmal eine neue Möglichkeit Steuergelder zu verschwenden... gut dass ich keine zahle  :Very Happy: 

Um den Kram zu verbreiten könnten die ein Gesetzt erlassen, dass auf jedem PC, der mit vorinstalliertem Windows verkauft wird schon ein Trojaner drauf sein muss. Oder Sony könnte mal wieder ein paar Rootkits verbreiten  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

noch ein wenig Öl nachgießen...

wie verträgt sich das eigentlich mit dem angedachten Hackertoolsparagraphen?

 *Quote:*   

> ... der unbefugte Zugang unter Überwindung von Sicherheitsvorkehrungen unter Strafe gestellt werden ... ebenso soll das "Sichverschaffen von Daten aus einer nichtöffentlichen Datenübermittlung oder aus der elektromagnetischen Abstrahlung einer Datenverarbeitungsanlage" künftig bestraft werden

 

----------

## dakjo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> noch ein wenig Öl nachgießen...
> 
> wie verträgt sich das eigentlich mit dem angedachten Hackertoolsparagraphen?
> 
>  *Quote:*   ... der unbefugte Zugang unter Überwindung von Sicherheitsvorkehrungen unter Strafe gestellt werden ... ebenso soll das "Sichverschaffen von Daten aus einer nichtöffentlichen Datenübermittlung oder aus der elektromagnetischen Abstrahlung einer Datenverarbeitungsanlage" künftig bestraft werden 

 

Garnicht? Wir leben leider eh schon in einem Überwachungs- und Polizeistaat, leider erkennt das der "Normalbürger" anscheinend nicht. Sonst ständen wir nämlich alle auf der Straße mit Plakaten vollgemalt mit Revolution etc. Aber nein, wir sitzen alle lieber vor dem Fernseher, gucken Popstars und lassen und weiterhin für dumm verkaufen ....

----------

## slick

 *musv wrote:*   

> Dazu hab ich hier: http://futurezone.orf.at/it/stories/156286/ auch noch was gefunden:
> 
>  *http://futurezone.orf.at/it/stories/156286/ wrote:*   
> 
> Das deutsche Bundeskriminalamt behauptet, dass auch Linux- und Mac-Rechner nicht vor ihrer Software sicher seien. Ist an dieser Behauptung etwas dran?
> ...

 

lol ... wie soll das gehen? Open Source ist eigentlich für Sicherheit bekannt, d.h. wenn es eine Lücke gäbe für den Trojaner whatever wäre die schnell geschlossen. Von daher wie wollen die das machen? Einzige Möglichkeit wäre das OS in eine virtuelle Maschine zu schieben, dann geht natürlich alles. Aber das wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Also wundern würde mich das nicht ... lol. Nichstdestotrotz halte ich die Aussage für groben Unfug. Wenn bekommt man damit  nur die dummen Verbrecher, wenn überhaupt. Und laßt man so ein Werkzeug in die falschen Hände kommen ... tsis ...

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> lol ... wie soll das gehen? 

 

 *http://forum.golem.de/read.php?14855,805147,805351#msg-805351 wrote:*   

> Eindringen per automatischen Softwareupdate 
> 
> Welches Produkt upgedatet wird erfährt man duch Protokollierung der Seitenzugriffe, z.B. AntiVir, Windows, usw. 
> 
> Um auf den Rechner von Bob zu kommen, braucht man erstmal die IP-Adresse - die bekomme ich vom Provider. Dann bekommt der PC von Bob (Identifikation per Einwahldaten) bei jeder Einwahl einen speziellen DNS zugewiesen, der wiederum für die IP-Adresse des Updateservers eine spezielle IP-Adresse eines Servers zurück gibt. Von einer vertrauenswürdigen CA (z.B. VeriSign) ist ein behördlich angefordertes Zertifikat installiert um bei https-Updates keinen Verdacht aufkommen zu lassen. 
> ...

 

Mal abgesehen von der Virtualisierung ist das ein krasses Szenario, klingt machbar, auch bei OS würden sich dann sicher schnell wunde Punkte finden lassen, denn einiges hat Update-Funktionen (und sei es nur ein Add-on in Firefox) Frage wäre wie kann man all dem vorbeugen? Eigentlich nicht wirklich solange man nicht tor o.ä. für den Internetzugriff verwendet, oder?

Als sinnvolle Lösung sehe ich das sammeln der Links zu den Update-Server und eintragen derselbigen in eine "Proxyweiche", das diese dann über Tor connectet werden. Bessere Ideen? Generell über Tor wird sich ja nicht wirklich jemand antun, oder?

----------

## moe

Das mit Tor und so ist dann aber Behinderung der Justiz, und damit verboten. Setzt man Betriebssysteme ein, auf denen die Trojaner nicht laufen, gilt das auch als Behinderung der Justiz.  :Wink: 

Aber mal im Ernst, ich glaube Microsoft oder $Antivirensoftwarehersteller hat was dagegen wenn irgendwer ihre Software verändert. Das müsste imho auch gegen einige Gesetze verstossen.

Abgesehen davon dürfte es nicht funktionieren, Windows und jede ernstzunehmende Antivirensoftware prüft die empfangenen Updates mit einem PGP-ähnlichen Verfahren, sollte ein Update vom BKA kommen statt vom Original, müsste dieses Update entweder mit dem privaten Schlüssel des Softwareherstellers kodiert sein, oder der BKA-Schlüssel muss im Programm hinterlegt sein. Beides dürfte bei sicherheitsrelevanter Software von den Herstellern abgelehnt werden. Deutsche Hersteller könnten mit irgendwelchen Gesetzen vielleicht gezwungen werden, ausländische aber sicher nicht.

Onlineupdates von nicht-sicherheitsrelevanter Software ist da evtl. angreifbarer, aber wenn sie weit verbreitet ist, wird bestimmt auch schon von einem "normalen" Trojaner probiert worden sein, Updates per %WINDOWS%\system32\drivers\hosts (oder so ähnlich) von einem anderen Server zu holen und Backdoors im Programm zu installieren. Sprich es sollten bereits ähnliche Vorkehrungen vom Softwarehersteller getroffen worden sein.

Bei kleineren Programmen die auf diese Weise angreifbar wären, wäre der Aufwand seitens des BKA recht groß, die werden bestimmt nicht die Kapazitäten haben für jeden zu untersuchenden PC schnell einen eigenen Trojaner zu schreiben. Bzw. in dem Fäll wäre es einfacher n Durchsuchungsbefehl zu holen und den Rechner auf normalem Weg zu durchsuchen.

Und noch was, dem $Terroristen andere DNS-Server zuzuweisen ist sicher auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand bei den ISPs, und bringt nichts wenn der User aus irgendwelchen Gründen den DNS fest eingestellt hat. Quasi unmöglich wird das Ganze, wenn $terrorist auf dem Land ohne DSL-Versorgung wohnt, und sich mittels LCR-Software nicht immer beim selben ISP einwählt.

Dann nochmal was juristisches, obwohl ich davon keine Ahnung habe: Was ist wenn durch das Update vom BKA meine Virensoftware nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, und ich mir einen Virus einfange oder einen Dialer. Müsste dann nicht das BKA für den entstandenen Schaden aufkommen?

Also ich halte das ganze Ding für technisch schwer realisierbar und juristisch dürfte da auch einiges dagegensprechen. 

Gruss Maurice

edit: Nochwas, das BKA hat ja sicherlich kein Interesse daran, dass ihre Trojaner und deren Arbeitsweise bekannt werden. Also werden bestimmt auch nach Möglichkeit Log-Funktionen des Rechners auszuschalten oder zu behindern, so dass speziell die "Arbeit" des Trojaners nicht aufgezeichnet wird. Wie soll dann aber einwandfrei bewiesen werden, dass die Bauanleitung für die Plutoniumsprühflasche nicht von einem anderen Trojaner oder von einem nicht geloggten Missbrauch des BKA-Trojaners auf den Rechner gebracht wurde, um sie von da aus weiterzuverbreiten? Also nach meinem Rechtsverständnis dürften auf diese Art gewonnene Beweise vor Gericht nur Indizien sein und nicht ein alleiniger Verurteilungsgrund sein. Aber wer weiß was den deutschen Behörden noch einfällt, für den Richter in Guantanamo reicht das wahrscheinlich oder nach einem Kurztripp dorthin gesteht $Terrorist eh alles..

----------

## musv

Hier gibt's noch einen Nachschlag:

http://www.tecchannel.de/news/themen/sicherheit/457407/index.html

Und die dazugehörige Diskussion:

http://www.tecchannel.de/blog/posts/177

----------

## slick

Also ich denke auch das in diesem Zusammenhang genannte Benutzen von festen DNS-Servern wird nicht viel bringen, denn hat der Staat Gewalt über den ISP kann er ja problemlos jedes Paket an den Verdächtigen fälschen. Da hilft auch kein fixer DNS mehr, wenn denn dann überhaupt die Anfragen wirklich da ankommen.

----------

## big-birdy

Ich glaube ihr habt hier eure Antwort.   :Very Happy: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82341

Alles andere hätte mich gewundert.

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## think4urs11

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Ich glaube ihr habt hier eure Antwort.  
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82341
> 
> Alles andere hätte mich gewundert.

 

Mir ging es ehrlichgesagt anders herum - mich hat diese relativ deutliche Ohrfeige die der BGH da austeilt gewundert. Aber begrüßen tue ich sie  :Smile: 

Was mich nur dabei stört ist

 *Quote:*   

> ...nicht genehmigungsfähig, weil dem schweren Eingriff in das Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung "die notwendige gesetzliche Gestattung" fehle... hat Generalbundesanwältin Monika Harms bereits eine Beschwerde gegen das Urteil eingelegt. Sollte dieser Weg nicht greifen, will das Innenministerium auf eine Koalitionsentscheidung zur Änderung des BKA-Gesetzes hinarbeiten...

 

anders gesagt: ändert das Gesetz und wir haben nichts mehr dagegen, wobei meiner Meinung nach dazu zusätzlich das GG geändert werden müßte.

----------

## Carlo

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Alles andere hätte mich gewundert.

 

Wundern ist die eine Sache. Mich besorgt, daß Richter uns ständig vor unseren Abgeordneten schützen müssen - und dabei langfristig immer mehr Boden verloren geht.

----------

## franzf

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82341 wrote:*   

> Das Bundesinnenministerium erklärte zum Urteil, dass bis auf weiteres Online-Durchsuchungen des Bundeskriminalamtes (BKA) gestoppt worden seien. Ohnehin habe das BKA eine solche Maßnahme nur in einigen wenigen Fällen angewandt.

 

 :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Die haben also schon?

Wurde da jetzt wer verurteilt? Darf ein Teil des BKA jetzt ins Gefängnis?

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden...

----------

## xraver

lol, am Irak-Krieg wollte Deutschland nicht mitmachen. Aber am Spionage-Krieg gegen die eigen Bürger haben SIE gefallen gefunden. Sehe schon den Tag kommen in dem ich mit freuden das Kabel (wenn es noch welche gibt) zu dem I-Net Zugang trenne.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> wie verträgt sich das eigentlich mit dem angedachten Hackertoolsparagraphen?

 

Der gilt doch nur für die nichtuniformierten Kriminellen!

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> anders gesagt: ändert das Gesetz und wir haben nichts mehr dagegen, wobei meiner Meinung nach dazu zusätzlich das GG geändert werden müßte

 

Tja, dank großer Koalition quasi nur ein Formsache. Ebenso der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren und vieles mehr, wovon das braune Herz träumt.

 *Ingo Wolf wrote:*   

> ...auch technisch "auf Augenhöhe mit den Verfassungsfeinden" kommen

 

Da wirds wohl bald schwierig, zwischen Verfassungsfreunden und Verfassungsfeinden zu unterscheiden... oder ist so eine Unterscheidung vielleicht gar nicht angedacht?

Ich mache mir wirklich Sorgen, was insgesamt in DE gerade politisch passiert.

----------

## c_m

 *xraver wrote:*   

> lol, am Irak-Krieg wollte Deutschland nicht mitmachen. Aber am Spionage-Krieg gegen die eigen Bürger haben SIE gefallen gefunden. Sehe schon den Tag kommen in dem ich mit freuden das Kabel (wenn es noch welche gibt) zu dem I-Net Zugang trenne.

 

Das wird dann auch der Tag sein an dem autonome Netze ihre Blütezeit erleben werden  :Wink: 

Dank WLAN ja kein großes Problem mit den Nachbarn was aufzubauen. Verbindungen zu Freunden werden dann zusätzlich über VPN Tunnel geschleust...

Naja, warten wirs mal ab, aber ja, die große Koalition ist momentan echt Gift *imho*

----------

## Erdie

 *c_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das wird dann auch der Tag sein an dem autonome Netze ihre Blütezeit erleben werden 
> 
> 

 

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, daß die dann noch erlaubt sind, oder? Bis dahin gilt: Autonomes Netz = Terrornetz

-Erdie

----------

## c_m

Hehe, ganz im Sinne der Piratensender  :Wink: 

Und zur Not werden halt ein par Kupferkabel gelegt.

----------

## oscarwild

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Und zur Not werden halt ein par Kupferkabel gelegt.

 

...die dann gleich als Beweis für die Gründung in einer mutmaßlich terroristischen Vereinigung verwendet werden (ein Verfassungsfreund hat ja schließlich nichts zu verbergen)...

----------

## xraver

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *c_m wrote:*   
> 
> Das wird dann auch der Tag sein an dem autonome Netze ihre Blütezeit erleben werden 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sowas dachte ich mir auch schon. Aber lieber illegal unterwegs als total überwacht.

----------

## UTgamer

Die einzigen Terroristen sind doch unsere Politiker. Vor wem habe ich mehr Angst, einem imaginären Terroristen der genau meinen Aufenthaltsort erreicht oder den Politikerschwachmaten die in den letzten Winkel meiner Privatphsäre eindrigen wollen wie es einst die Gestapo getan hatte?

Ich mache bereits seit Jahren bei Freiheitsbewegungen semiaktiv mit, Unterschriftenlisten hier und da, Briefe an Bundestagsabgeordnete. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich Linux nutze, nur freie Menchen sind kreativ und leistungsfähig.

----------

## gimpel

mod-edit: Folgende Diskussion aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530334.html herausgelöst (6 Posts) --slick

 *vitae wrote:*   

> da ich durch einige news bzgl. bundesländer haben lauffähige trojaner für linux und windows entwickelt (heise glaub ich) und das auch einsetzen wollen und ich etwas für die sicherheit tun wollte probierte ich gentoo zu härten.

 

*GRÖÖÖÖHL* es gibt doch welche die darauf reingefallen sind HAHAHAHAHAA!

http://bundestrojaner.zenzizenzizenzic.de <-- zu geil!

Aber nein, der Ansatz ist durchaus richtig. Hardened Gentoo ist eine gute Sache, und ich bin der Meinung es sollte nurnoch hardened toolchain geben.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   1. warum ist der aktuelle stabile kernel 4.1.1 nicht mit hardened unterstützt. ich fand dazu keinerlei infos. stattdessen will er immer auf nen 3er gcc downgraden. analog dazu glibc
> 
> ...  
> 
> das sind alles so fragen von jemanden, der sich etwas mit der materie beschäftigt.

 

HAHAHAHAHAAAAA wird immer besser, kernel 4.1.1 - kewl.

Sorry, is nicht böse gemeint. Aber der Spass geht grad voll auf deine Kosten...

Aber um ernst zu bleiben: 

Mich würde es auch mal interessieren, was denn so die Wirkung auf das System angeht, wenn man mit hardened toolchain arbeitet. Wenns sonst keine Nachteile geben sollte, frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum das nicht einfach default ist.

----------

## slick

 *vitae wrote:*   

> da ich durch einige news bzgl. bundesländer haben lauffähige trojaner für linux und windows entwickelt (heise glaub ich) und das auch einsetzen wollen und ich etwas für die sicherheit tun wollte probierte ich gentoo zu härten.

 

Nur um es nochmal richtig zu stellen: Auf einem vernünftig ausgesetztem System haben die Behörden keine Change remote einzudringen, egal was es für ein OS ist. Von daher tut es ein normales Gentoo auch und muß dafür nicht extra gehärtet werden.

Einzige Möglichkeit für Behörden bleibt so das Manipulieren der Netzanbindung (DNS umbiegen etc.) und somit die Kontrolle über Surfverhalten und ggf. heruntergeladene Software (soweit nicht per Checksumme prüfbar). In dem Fall würde zwar die Angriffsfläche ziemlich gering, aber dann hilft auch ein gehärtetes OS nicht mehr sehr viel.

Ein sicherer Computer ist ein Computer der ohne Netzanbindung in einem Tresor steht.  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523069.html

----------

## papahuhn

 *slick wrote:*   

> Einzige Möglichkeit für Behörden bleibt so das Manipulieren der Netzanbindung (DNS umbiegen etc.) und somit die Kontrolle über Surfverhalten und ggf. heruntergeladene Software (soweit nicht per Checksumme prüfbar). In dem Fall würde zwar die Angriffsfläche ziemlich gering, aber dann hilft auch ein gehärtetes OS nicht mehr sehr viel.

 

Ich halte die Angriffsfläche gar nicht für so gering. Die Polente muss deinen Provider bloß bitten, für dich ein paar Routen umzubiegen. Beim nächsten "emerge -u system" installierst du dir selbst ein passendes Rootkit von einem gefaketen {gentoo,rsync}-mirror.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Einzige Möglichkeit für Behörden bleibt so das Manipulieren der Netzanbindung (DNS umbiegen etc.) und somit die Kontrolle über Surfverhalten und ggf. heruntergeladene Software (soweit nicht per Checksumme prüfbar). In dem Fall würde zwar die Angriffsfläche ziemlich gering, aber dann hilft auch ein gehärtetes OS nicht mehr sehr viel. 
> 
> Ich halte die Angriffsfläche gar nicht für so gering. Die Polente muss deinen Provider bloß bitten, für dich ein paar Routen umzubiegen. Beim nächsten "emerge -u system" installierst du dir selbst ein passendes Rootkit von einem gefaketen {gentoo,rsync}-mirror.

 

Das Böse ist immer und überall.

----------

## C2DFreak

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

>  *papahuhn wrote:*    *slick wrote:*   Einzige Möglichkeit für Behörden bleibt so das Manipulieren der Netzanbindung (DNS umbiegen etc.) und somit die Kontrolle über Surfverhalten und ggf. heruntergeladene Software (soweit nicht per Checksumme prüfbar). In dem Fall würde zwar die Angriffsfläche ziemlich gering, aber dann hilft auch ein gehärtetes OS nicht mehr sehr viel. 
> 
> Ich halte die Angriffsfläche gar nicht für so gering. Die Polente muss deinen Provider bloß bitten, für dich ein paar Routen umzubiegen. Beim nächsten "emerge -u system" installierst du dir selbst ein passendes Rootkit von einem gefaketen {gentoo,rsync}-mirror. 
> 
> Das Böse ist immer und überall.

 

Bei Linux wirds (egal was ist) für die Behörden doch sowieso schwer.

Mit Win Kisten kennt sich ja wirklich so gut wie jeder aus und die Teile haste ja schnell geknackt.

Aber bei Linux und dann noch Gentoo sehe ich doch ein sehr geringes Angriffsrisiko da die Leute die Gentoo installieren i.d.R schon gehobene Linux Kentnisse haben.

----------

## papahuhn

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber bei Linux und dann noch Gentoo sehe ich doch ein sehr geringes Angriffsrisiko da die Leute die Gentoo installieren i.d.R schon gehobene Linux Kentnisse haben.

 

D.h. du als Gentoo-User mit gehobenen Linuxkenntnissen schaust vor dem Kompilieren neuer Software stets den Quelltext an?

----------

## slick

Habe mal die obige Diskussion aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530334.html  herausgelöst und hier angehangen.

----------

## slick

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Einzige Möglichkeit für Behörden bleibt so das Manipulieren der Netzanbindung (DNS umbiegen etc.) und somit die Kontrolle über Surfverhalten und ggf. heruntergeladene Software (soweit nicht per Checksumme prüfbar). In dem Fall würde zwar die Angriffsfläche ziemlich gering, aber dann hilft auch ein gehärtetes OS nicht mehr sehr viel. 
> 
> Ich halte die Angriffsfläche gar nicht für so gering. Die Polente muss deinen Provider bloß bitten, für dich ein paar Routen umzubiegen. Beim nächsten "emerge -u system" installierst du dir selbst ein passendes Rootkit von einem gefaketen {gentoo,rsync}-mirror.

 

Nunja, da müßten aber schon die Behörden mein Netz genau kennen um zu beurteilen was genau ich brauche. Das man Gentoo laufen hat kann man von extern leicht erkennen, aber wer sagt denn das es nicht in einer VM unter Win läuft um genau das Verhalten der Polizei zu beobachten.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Das man Gentoo laufen hat kann man von extern leicht erkennen, aber wer sagt denn das es nicht in einer VM unter Win läuft um genau das Verhalten der Polizei zu beobachten. 

 

Auch das läßt sich von außen mit ein bischen Aufwand (relativ) sicher feststellen und ob ein System innerhalb einer VMWare-Session läuft erst recht.  :Wink: 

----------

## papahuhn

Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, wer denn ausschließlich in einer VMware arbeitet. Es geht nicht um die technischen Möglichkeiten die Polizei auszutricksen. Wenn du meinst von der Polizei zu Recht verdächtigt zu werden, kannst du nicht paranoid genug sein. Dann spielt der Aufwand für dich wohl keine Rolle. Allerdings kannst du dich auch nicht beschweren von den Behörden ausspioniert zu werden.

Es geht vielmehr um den normalen Linux/Gentoo-Nutzer, der Kosten und Nutzen solcher Sicherheitsmaßnahmen abwägt nach dem Motto: "Sicherheit ist gut, aber irgendwann reichts". Und solche Leute könnten mit der "Update"-Methode durchaus gehackt werden.

----------

## oscarwild

War mich daran empört, ist nicht, dass sich die Grünlinge tatsächlich Zutritt zu meinem Rechner verschaffen könnten - das geht aktuell definitiv nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit vertretbarem Aufwand.

Es ist vielmehr ein Skandal, dass diese Möglichkeit, die die Grundrechte mit Füßen tritt, rechtliche Deckung genießen soll!

Ich spinne das mal weiter: wie weit sind wir dann noch entfernt, bis es eine Straftat darstellt, Daten zu verschlüsseln? In Frankreiche AFAIK bereits Realität für Privatpersonen. Wie lange dauert es dann wiederum, bis ein SchnüffelMerkel-Plugin (TM) für den Betrieb eines Rechners im Internet gesetzlich verordnet wird? Ohne den darf kein ISP mehr eine Verbindung zulassen...

Mir erscheint das inzwischen nicht mehr ganz abwegig!

Ich dachte eigentlich, die DDR sei von der BRD annektiert worden, und nicht umgekehrt...

----------

## Marlo

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bundestrojaner.zenzizenzizenzic.de <-- zu geil!
> 
> 

 

Gimpel, also das finde ich jetzt aber ziemlich unverantwortlich von dir. Von dieser website habe ich mir die 

 bundestrojaner2beta.gz heruntergeladen und musste feststellen, dass der Trojaner nicht funktioniert. Die Datei ist einfach leer! Nichts, rein gar nichts. Noch nicht mal heiße Luft.

Und ich hatte mich so auf den Schutz durch dieses Programm gefreut.

Oder liegt das daran, dass man die  322  in Deutschland operierenden  Kipo-Nutzern jetzt gefaßt hat und die Auslieferung des Trojaners nicht mehr nötig ist?

ein enttäuschter

Ma

----------

## momonster

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Ich dachte eigentlich, die DDR sei von der BRD annektiert worden, und nicht umgekehrt...

 

Wobei wir jetzt besser überwacht werden als früher in der DDR. Davon was jetzt getan wird und möglich ist konnte doch die Stasi nur träumen.

Ich erinnere mich noch an das Gebrüll als herauskam das der Alexanderplatz in Berlin Kameraüberwacht wird ...

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Daß die Datei mit dem Trojaner leer ist, kann man sich doch wohl denken.

----------

## xraver

 *momonster wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*   Ich dachte eigentlich, die DDR sei von der BRD annektiert worden, und nicht umgekehrt... 
> 
> Wobei wir jetzt besser überwacht werden als früher in der DDR. Davon was jetzt getan wird und möglich ist konnte doch die Stasi nur träumen.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch an das Gebrüll als herauskam das der Alexanderplatz in Berlin Kameraüberwacht wird ...

 

Da kann man sich kaum vorstellen was die Stasi mit den jetzigen Möglichkeiten alles angestellt hätte. Dagegen wirken die jetzigen Vorhaben doch fast lächerlich. Trotzdem, es ist echt an der Zeit das sich die Gemeinde ausführlich mit dem Thema auseinander setzt und auch was dagegen unternimmt. Sonst sitzen wir eines Tages alle in der Überwachungfalle.

----------

## Marlo

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Daß die Datei mit dem Trojaner leer ist, kann man sich doch wohl denken.

 

Ja klar, hast ja recht. Naiv wie ich eben bin.   :Very Happy: 

Wie ist das eigendlich, wenn ich als normaler Internetnutzer in den Augen der bewaffneten

Volksorgane so aussehe, dann könnte das  so  ausgenutzt werden. Und ich glaube nicht,

dass  er  etwas mit dieser Volksverhetzung  zu tun hat. Ich frage mich warum  er nichts dagegen   unternimmt.

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> cat https://www.sicher-im-netz.de/content/sicherheit/ihre/check/videos/hacker.html | sed -e 's/Hacker/Ermittlungsbehörden/g'

 

 :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

http://www.taz.de/pt/2007/02/08/a0169.1/text

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

> http://www.taz.de/pt/2007/02/08/a0169.1/text

 

OMG...

Aus den ersten paar Zeilen hab ich das noch für einen schlechten Scherz gehalten. Aber...

 *Quote:*   

> "Wir halten uns immer im Rahmen der geltenden Rechtsordnung. [Weiter oben] Aber wir werden prüfen, ob eine Verfassungsänderung nötig ist."

 

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was ich davon halten kann/will/soll.

1) Vom seit Jahren propagierten Terrorismus in Deutschland hab ich noch nicht viel gemerkt.

2) Die Bundesregierung überschätzt ihre eigene Panikmache ("Die Menschen haben mehr Angst vor dem Terrorismus als vor der Überwachung")

3) Das ist langsam wirklich keine Demokratie (das Volk regiert) mehr, es geht in Richtung Staatswillkür, der erste Schritt in Richtung Diktatur  :Sad: 

Traurige Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Die meisten Menschen sind über Terrorismus und Kriminalität beunruhigt, nicht über polizeiliche Schutzmaßnahmen. Sie wollen, dass der Staat ihre Sicherheit garantiert. Dazu muss er auch neue Technologien nutzen.

 

So nennt man das also...

Wie ists eigentlich...

Kann das überhaupt auf einem Linux Rechner funktionieren?

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ists eigentlich...
> 
> Kann das überhaupt auf einem Linux Rechner funktionieren?
> ...

 

DIE sagen "ja,es ist auf allen Betriebssystemen möglich",kann ich mir aber schwer vorstellen.Und wenn ja wird sich schnell jemand finden der es entdeckt und Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Yippie. Dann sollen DIE ruhig machen.

Ich schotte meinen Rechner einfach gut ab, und dann können sich die dummen Terroristen wundern, wenn sie V*** nehmen...  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich schotte meinen Rechner einfach gut ab, und dann können sich die dummen Terroristen wundern, wenn sie V*** nehmen... 
> 
> 

 

Die wirklich gefährlichen Terroristen sind ganz und gar nicht dumm,sondern haben hochintelligente Computerexperten dabei.Ich glaube ein Hardened-Linux ist das mindeste was sie einsetzen,wenn nicht sogar irgendwelche exotischen BS.

----------

## oscarwild

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 3) Das ist langsam wirklich keine Demokratie (das Volk regiert) mehr, es geht in Richtung Staatswillkür, der erste Schritt in Richtung Diktatur 

 

Eher schnelll als langsam. Das Bild wird durch die jüngste Äußerung anlässlich der gerade beginnenden 43. internationalen Sicherheitskonferenz in München von Horst Teltschik (Kohls ehem. Sicherheitsberater und Organisator der Konferenz) ganz gut abgerundet:

 *http://www.br-online.de/bayern-heute/artikel/0702/07-Teltschik/index.xml wrote:*   

> Teltschik  hatte am Morgen im Bayerischen Rundfunk auf die Frage, ob ihn die Demonstrationen gegen die Sicherheitskonferenz stören, geantwortet: "Es ist die Tragik jeder Demokratie, dass bei uns jeder seine Meinung öffentlich vertreten darf und dass man politisch Verantwortliche in einer Demokratie schützen muss. In Diktaturen würde so etwas nicht passieren."

 

----------

## slick

Das ist auch nicht schlecht zu lesen, teils mit schönen Links gespickt: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24587/1.html

Grob zusammengefaßt:

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> In Wahrheit hat es eine "Online-Durchsuchung" oder gar den "Bundestrojaner", der seit geraumer Zeit durch die Medien geistert und sogar einen eigenen Eintrag bei Wikipedia bekommen hat, nie gegeben  und es wird ihn auch nie geben. Er ist ein Hoax und beruht auf dem mangelnden Sachverstand eines Oberstaatsanwaltes, jeweils einer Falschmeldung der taz und der Süddeutschen und der Tatsache, dass alle deutschen Medien, ohne die Fakten zu recherchieren, voneinander abgeschrieben haben. 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

EDIT: Bald gibts den Reisepass nurnoch nach Gehirnscan.  :Wink: 

----------

## treor

das geilste ist doch

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wolgang schäuble:
> 
> Wir wollen nicht den gläsernen Menschen, und Sie können sicher sein, dass wir uns immer im Rahmen der geltenden Rechtsordnung halten.
> ...

 

was soll die kacke. die wollen doch grad weil sie das nicht können das gesetz ändern! 

nach dem motto:

oh das ist illegal? für uns nicht! wir ändern halt mal eben das gesetz wie es uns passt.

und wo bleibt da bitte schön das recht? sowas ist absolut scheinheilig und einfach zum kotzen. 

naja, wenn die die kacke wirklich durchziehn heißt es für mich nachm studium "tschüss deutschland, auf nimmer wiedersehn" 

vieleicht bedank ich mich noch freundlich das sie mir ne gute ausbildung ermöglicht haben (was auch wieder kritisch wird wenn man die studiengebühren bedenkt;) ) 

aber eins wird sicher, mit mir haben die dann nen verlustgeschäft gemacht^^ schule/studium kostet den staat massen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oscarwild

Natürlich ist das ganze Vorhaben auch nicht nur ansatzweise realisierbar, schon gar nicht mit dem dafür veranschlagten Budget von gerade mal 200.000 Euro (das sind gerade mal lächerliche 1-2 Mannjahre).

Hier geht es offensichtlich vor allem um die gesetzlichen Grundlagen, um etwas ganz anderes zu bezwecken (!)

 *treor wrote:*   

> vieleicht bedank ich mich noch freundlich das sie mir ne gute ausbildung ermöglicht haben

 

Da wirst Du wahrscheinlich einer der letzten sein. In Bayern müssen inzwischen Eltern einspringen und Unterricht halten, weil nicht genug Lehrkräfte zur Verfügung stehen. Zumindest in öffentlichen Schulen - aber wozu braucht der Pöbel auch Bildung, das schafft doch höchstens unbequeme Meinungen. Und dann muss der Herr Teltschik wieder Interviews geben...

----------

## Carlo

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Aus den ersten paar Zeilen hab ich das noch für einen schlechten Scherz gehalten.

 

Das Interview könnte in der Tat so auch in der Titanic stehen. Zumindest für freiheitlich denkende Menschen ist das vorscheinende Gedankengut eine Katastrope.

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Die wirklich gefährlichen Terroristen sind ganz und gar nicht dumm,sondern haben hochintelligente Computerexperten dabei.

 

Die haben Finanziers, treffen sich sonstwo und machen die notwendigen Verabredungen, wo sie sicher sein können, nicht belauscht zu werden. Verwertbare Informationen werden da kaum über die Leitung gehen. Ich denke den Strafverfolgungsbehörden geht es eher darum, Leute auszuspionieren, die sich z.B. auf islamistischen Websites rumtreiben, deren Treiben dort aber entweder keine Hausdurchsuchung rechtfertigt oder nicht erwünscht ist, damit diese fanatischen, potentiellen Nachahmungstäter sich unbeobachtet wähnen. Dieser Wunsch rechtfertigt aber weder die faktische Aufhebung der Privatsphäre, noch glaube ich, daß dies Erfolg zeitigen würde. Wahrscheinlicher ist, daß der ganze Rummel nur als Aufhänger zur Ausweitung auf "Tauschbörsendelikte" etc. dienen soll.

Wie wohl die Reaktion wäre, wenn man ein Hardened-Linux-Angebot ins Netz stellen, speziell für potentielle Opfer staatlichen Überwachungswahns anpreisen und entsprechende Pressemitteilungen herausgeben würde!?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Zu dem Thema hab ich gestern eine Radio-Diskussion verfolgt.

Leider bin ich nicht im Stande so viel zu Essen wie ich am liebsten kotzen würde!

So wie es sich angehört hat, sind viele Bürger mit halb-technischem Sachverstand (o-Ton "Ich hab windows schon mit Firewall und Antivieren-Scanner + Spy-Ware/Mal-Ware detektor am laufen"). Wirklich der Meinung das  dies doch ganz ok ist ("ich habe ja nichts zu verbergen"). 

Sie glauben wohl immer noch das "wenn man die Hackertools ja verboten hat, sie auch niemand mehr benutzt".

Ich warte immer noch auf den Ersten Wurm, der dann automatisch onorP-K auf den Opfer-Rechner kopiert und eine anonyme Anzeig einreicht.

*mit-dem-kopf-schüttel*

Ich hab allerdings soviel Bedenken das es evt. dahin führt, das "Staatlich verordnete" Sicherheitslücken "wie Zeitfenster" mal eben mit dem Nächsten Patch hineintrudeln. Mir schwebt sowas vor wie. "Jeden ungraden Tag zwischen 7:51 und 7:59, ist der Host für ein bestimmtes Portknocking anfällig, mit dem sich ein Trojaner Aktivieren lässt.".

Die Möglichkeiten so etwas einzurichten sind ja nahezu unbegrenzt. Am besten zu Koppeln mit Authentifizierungs-Systemen oder der frechen Elster.

Wie das Finanziert werden soll? Ganz einfach :) Gefasste Cracker dürfen da "Sozialarbeit" für das Bundeskriminalamt leisten. Und wenn sie lieb sind, bekommen sie ihre Daten auch wieder *g*

----------

## oscarwild

Die armen Irren:

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85032 wrote:*   

> Allerdings meinen immerhin 24 Prozent der befragten Bürger, dass der Polizei uneingeschränkt alle Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen müssen, damit sie effektiv gegen Kriminalität vorgehen kann.

 

Und wenn die Schornsteine auf umzäunten Arealen mit Gleisanschluss zu rauchen beginnen, hat vorher wieder keiner was bemerkt.

----------

## xraver

Vorhin hab ich mir mal überlegt wie ein solcher Trojaner Windows unbemerkt infiltrieren kann.

Behörde fragt bei MS nach $OPFER > MS kann OPFER einen Key zuweisen > $OPFERKEY bekommt beim nächsten Widowsupdate den Trojaner.....

Sollte die Behörde nix finden, dann können den Kram entfernen wenn Windows das nächste mal nach Hause telefoniert.

----------

## SinoTech

Naja, also im großen und ganzen finde ich diese Idee natürlich auch nicht super. Auf der anderen Seite muss man natürlich auch die Schattenseiten des internet sehen. Nie war es einfacher Kinderpornos zu verbreiten oder sich zu terroritischen Akten zu verabreden. Wer beispielsweise früher keine Kinderpornos bestellt hat weil er angst hatte das der Postbote das Paket fallen lässt oder aufreist und sieht was drin ist, läd sich das ganze heute (anscheinend anonym) aus dem internet. Dagegen muss sehr wohl was getan werden. Ausserdem dürfte ein solcher Trojaner (wenn es ihn denn wirklich mal geben sollte bzw. schon gibt) nur in Sonderfällen eingesetzt werden. Denn je öfter er eingesetzt wird, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das er entdeckt wird und (gerade von der OpenSource Scene) Gegenmasnahmen ergriffen werden.

Heißt im großen und ganzen für mich:

1. Ich finde es nötig das gerade im Bereich der Internetkriminalität etwas getan wird.

2. Ich glaube weniger das ein solcher Trojaner die richtige Lösung ist. Aber bisher habe ich noch keine besseren Lösungsansätze gehört.

Deshalb spreche ich mich im Moment weder dafür noch dagegen aus. Wie wäre es wenn wir hier mal eine Diskussin machen wie man die Probleme beheben kann, anstatt NUR gegen aktuell vorgeschlagene lösungen zu protestieren?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> ...1. Ich finde es nötig das gerade im Bereich der Internetkriminalität etwas getan wird.
> 
> 2. Ich glaube weniger das ein solcher Trojaner die richtige Lösung ist. Aber bisher habe ich noch keine besseren Lösungsansätze gehört.
> 
> Deshalb spreche ich mich im Moment weder dafür noch dagegen aus. Wie wäre es wenn wir hier mal eine Diskussin machen wie man die Probleme beheben kann, anstatt NUR gegen aktuell vorgeschlagene lösungen zu protestieren?

 

Du hast zwar recht aber sämtliche aktuellen 'Lösungen' egal ob schon aktiv oder noch nur angedacht erinnern immer weniger an Prinzipien einer freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung als an 1984 (wobei wenn es so weitergeht in ein paar Jahren dieser Roman als 'heile Welt' dasteht); und das gilt nicht nur im Bereich Internet sondern generell (TK-Überwachung, Videoüberwachung überall, LKW-Maut, RFID in Ausweisen, etc.)

Es werden immer mehr Schleppnetze ausgelegt in denen man relativ problemlos hängenbleiben kann selbst wenn man unschuldig ist und das stinkt auf gut Deutsch gesagt.

Das schlimme daran ist das die Salamitaktik der Politik min. seit der Volkszählung in den 80ern immer noch funktioniert. Jede neue Maßnahme wird von $Volk als 'naja so schlimm isses doch ned, wird ja nur $xy zusätzlich gemacht' empfunden. Wenn man die einzelnen Maßnahmen aber mal als gesamtes dem gegenüberstellt was vor sagen wir 20 Jahren war ergibt sich ein erschreckendes Bild.

Früher galt mal die Unschuldsvermutung bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils, inzwischen kann man relativ schnell in die Lage kommen beweisen zu müssen das man unschuldig ist...

(Beispiel Bomben in London: Im Prinzip war erstmal jeder verdächtig der mit einem Rucksack auf irgendeinem der vielen Überwachungsvideos auftauchte)

----------

## Carlo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Nie war es einfacher Kinderpornos zu verbreiten oder sich zu terroritischen Akten zu verabreden. Wer beispielsweise früher keine Kinderpornos bestellt hat weil er angst hatte das der Postbote das Paket fallen lässt oder aufreist und sieht was drin ist, läd sich das ganze heute (anscheinend anonym) aus dem internet.

 

Der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Bei dir hat das medienvermittelte Geschwafel offensichtlich schon gewirkt. Echte Terroristen sind erfahrungsgemäß einigermaßen intelligente Menschen mit bürgerlichem Hintergrund, die aus dem einen oder anderen Grund mit der Gesellschaftsordnung über Kreuz liegen. Die wirst du nicht per "Fernwartung" fassen; Den digitalen Tagebucheintrag "Dritte Bombe fertig, habe mir den Zünder unter's Kopfkissen gelegt." wird es schlicht nicht geben. Und die scheinbare Anonymität hat nichts mit lokalen Daten zu tun, sondern mit den Verbindungsspuren, die auf Rechnern Dritter zu finden sind.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Dagegen muss sehr wohl was getan werden.

 

Die Aufklärungsquote bezüglich Internetkriminalität und Kinderpornographie ist heute schon sehr hoch. Die Privatsphäre für ein unerhebliches Mehr an Aufklärung einzuschränken, ist unverhältnismäßig.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Nie war es einfacher Kinderpornos zu verbreiten oder sich zu terroritischen Akten zu verabreden. Wer beispielsweise früher keine Kinderpornos bestellt hat weil er angst hatte das der Postbote das Paket fallen lässt oder aufreist und sieht was drin ist, läd sich das ganze heute (anscheinend anonym) aus dem internet. 
> 
> Der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Bei dir hat das medienvermittelte Geschwafel offensichtlich schon gewirkt. Echte Terroristen sind erfahrungsgemäß einigermaßen intelligente Menschen mit bürgerlichem Hintergrund, die aus dem einen oder anderen Grund mit der Gesellschaftsordnung über Kreuz liegen. Die wirst du nicht per "Fernwartung" fassen; Den digitalen Tagebucheintrag "Dritte Bombe fertig, habe mir den Zünder unter's Kopfkissen gelegt." wird es schlicht nicht geben. Und die scheinbare Anonymität hat nichts mit lokalen Daten zu tun, sondern mit den Verbindungsspuren, die auf Rechnern Dritter zu finden sind.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Es ging hier auch nicht unbedingt nur um Terroristen und Co., sondern auch um Kinderpornographie und alles andere was so in den dunklen Ecken des Internet lauert.

Mal ein Beispiel:

Ich kannte mal jemanden (ist schon 12 Jahr her), der hatte von seiner kleinen Tochter (7 Jahre) gewisse Fotos gemacht. Entdeckt wurden die Fotos beim entwickeln im Labor, wodurch kurze Zeit später die Polizei zur Hausdurchsuchung bei ihm vor der Tür stand.

So, wie sieht das ganze jetzt aus? Fotos werden mit DigiCams gemacht, direkt auf den Computer geladen und per SSH weitergeschickt. Damit niemand die Bilder findet werden sie natürlich ausschließlich auf einer verschlüsselten Partition gespeichert. Und wenn die Polizei vor der Haustür steht, hat man durch "Zufall" den Key zur Partition verloren.

Wie soll man solchen Leuten zu Leibe rücken? Na?

Ich meine ich habe die selbe Meinung wie ihr bzgl. RFID Ausweisen, LKW-Maut und was weiß ich. Nur gerade was Computer and Intenert angeht finde ich muss etwas getan werden.

Und wenn ihr alle aufrüstet (verschlüsselte Verbindungen, verschlüsselte Partitionen, ...) darf man sich nicht wundern wenn der "Gegener" mitrüstet.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Vorhin hab ich mir mal überlegt wie ein solcher Trojaner Windows unbemerkt infiltrieren kann.
> 
> Behörde fragt bei MS nach $OPFER > MS kann OPFER einen Key zuweisen > $OPFERKEY bekommt beim nächsten Widowsupdate den Trojaner.....
> 
> Sollte die Behörde nix finden, dann können den Kram entfernen wenn Windows das nächste mal nach Hause telefoniert.

 

*schauder* du hast echt perverse Phantasien; hoffen wir mal das es so weit nicht kommt und selbst MS dabei nicht mehr mitspielt.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> So, wie sieht das ganze jetzt aus? Fotos werden mit DigiCams gemacht, direkt auf den Computer geladen und per SSH weitergeschickt. Damit niemand die Bilder findet werden sie natürlich ausschließlich auf einer verschlüsselten Partition gespeichert. Und wenn die Polizei vor der Haustür steht, hat man durch "Zufall" den Key zur Partition verloren.
> 
> Wie soll man solchen Leuten zu Leibe rücken? Na?
> 
> Ich meine ich habe die selbe Meinung wie ihr bzgl. RFID Ausweisen, LKW-Maut und was weiß ich. Nur gerade was Computer and Intenert angeht finde ich muss etwas getan werden.
> ...

 

Ja, aber...

was denke ich den meisten daran nicht schmeckt ist die Art und Weise. Bei einer Hausdurchsuchung in der 'realen Welt' rücken Beamte mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl eines Richters an und du bist bei der Durchsuchung anwesend.

Bei der Onlinedurchsuchung soll am besten kein richterlicher Beschluß notwendig sein *und* du bist faktisch nicht dabei anwesend (bzw. du weißt nicht das es gerade passiert was das gleiche ist), das ist doch der Punkt.

Bei einer normalen Hausdurchsuchung habe ich das Recht darauf das ein Dritter (Nachbar o.ä.) als Zeuge mit anwesend ist.

Was die verlorene Passphrase für den Truecrypt-Container angeht - es besteht bereits heute die Möglichkeit dich in Beugehaft zu nehmen wenn du die nicht rausrücken willst, dazu braucht es keine weiteren Gesetze. Und nein der im Container versteckte Container ist auch keine Lösung, das macht die Herren Beamten nur erst recht neugierig, frag mal einen Anwalt.

Und wie sagte Hr. Schäuble doch erst vor kurzem in einem Interview? 'Wenn wir (der Staat) diese Daten bereits haben, warum sollen wir sie nicht auch zu anderen Ermittlungen zu Rate ziehen dürfen?'

*Fall konstruier*

Das heißt am Ende nichts anderes als das mal angenommen man war mal zu Gast auf einem Sexbildchen-Server (behauptet nicht ihr wart noch nie auf sowas, das glaube ich fast niemandem!) der auch KiPo hatte (man das aber gar nicht wußte) man im Schleppnetz hängt und ggf. online durchsucht wurde. Dabei wurden dann aber auch deine mp3s gefunden die du dir vollkommen legal von deinen gekauften CDs erstellt hast um eine 2t-CD fürs Auto zu brennen. Ich gehe jede Wette ein - wenn diese Durchsuchungen erst mal möglich sind wird die MI bei den Behörden vorstellig werden und dann hast *du* erstmal das Problem an der Backe aus der Nummer wieder rauszukommen. Oder noch ein Eck weiter - dadurch ist aktenkundig das du einen PC mit Internetanschluß hast, nur dummerweise bezahlst du der GEZ bisher keine Gebühren ...

ja ich bin mir bewußt das dies (heute) paranoid klingt, aber morgen? (siehe das Schäuble-Zitat)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   So, wie sieht das ganze jetzt aus? Fotos werden mit DigiCams gemacht, direkt auf den Computer geladen und per SSH weitergeschickt. Damit niemand die Bilder findet werden sie natürlich ausschließlich auf einer verschlüsselten Partition gespeichert. Und wenn die Polizei vor der Haustür steht, hat man durch "Zufall" den Key zur Partition verloren.
> ...

 

Ok, der Gedanke das jemand ohne mein Wissen den Rechner durchstöbert finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd. Unter anderem deshalb weil überfleisige Beamte nicht existierende Beweise "finden" könnten. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das die Polizei gegenüber den heute eingesetzten Technologien doch etwas machtlos gegenüber steht und daher neue Wege gefunden werden müssen darauf zu reagieren. Ein Trojaner mit dem man unbemerkt jemanden auspionieren kann mag die nicht die richtige Lösung sein, aber es muss etwas getan werden.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Was die verlorene Passphrase für den Truecrypt-Container angeht - es besteht bereits heute die Möglichkeit dich in Beugehaft zu nehmen wenn du die nicht rausrücken willst, dazu braucht es keine weiteren Gesetze. Und nein der im Container versteckte Container ist auch keine Lösung, das macht die Herren Beamten nur erst recht neugierig, frag mal einen Anwalt.
> ...

 

Das mit der Beugehaft ist ja schön und gut. Aber wenn ich Material auf der Verschlüsselten Partition habe das mich für mehrere Jahre ins Gefängniss bringen kann, gehe ich lieber ein paar Tage (oder Wochen) in Beugehaft anstatt die Daten preiszugeben. Die Beugehaft kann ja schließlich nicht beliebig lang sein, denn es könnte ja wirklich sein das ich den Key verloren habe.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorhin hab ich mir mal überlegt wie ein solcher Trojaner Windows unbemerkt infiltrieren kann.
> 
> Behörde fragt bei MS nach $OPFER > MS kann OPFER einen Key zuweisen > $OPFERKEY bekommt beim nächsten Widowsupdate den Trojaner.....
> ...

 

Es gibt auch noch andere Verfahren die auch andere Betriebssytsme betreffen (weiß nicht mehr genau wo ich das her habe .. evtl. aus einem anderen Thread hier im Forum).

1. Ein User soll diesen Trojaner bekommen (weil er zum Beispiel von irgendwo Kinderpornos heruntergeladen hat).

2. Polizei geht zum ISP und startet dort seine "spezielle" Software

3. Alle Anfragen die der benutzer ins internet sendet laufen über seinen ISP. Der ISP filtert diese Anfragen und leitet sie an diese spezielle Software.

4. Die Software sieht an hand der Daten welche Programme (und in welcher Version) der User benutzt.

5. Wird ein Programm entdeckt das eine geeignete Sicherheitslücke enthält, so leitet die Software die Anfrage nicht an den eigentlichen Empfänger weiter, sondern baut selbst das Antwortpaket zusammen. Das Antwort Paket enthält entweder direkt den Trojaner, oder sorgt sonst irgendwie dafür das die Software des Users den trojaner herunterlädt und installiert.

6. Da das Paket das vom ISP zurückkommt als Antwort auf eine vorher gestellte Anfrage interpretiert wird, lässt jede Firewall dieses Paket durch.

7. Die Anwendung mit der sicherheitslücke installiert den Trojaner.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Carlo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Ich kannte mal jemanden (ist schon 12 Jahr her), der hatte von seiner kleinen Tochter (7 Jahre) gewisse Fotos gemacht. Entdeckt wurden die Fotos beim entwickeln im Labor, wodurch kurze Zeit später die Polizei zur Hausdurchsuchung bei ihm vor der Tür stand.
> 
> So, wie sieht das ganze jetzt aus? Fotos werden mit DigiCams gemacht, direkt auf den Computer geladen und per SSH weitergeschickt.

 

Die Argumentation ist fadenscheinig. Genausogut hätte dieser Pädophile die Bilder selber entwickeln können und wäre soweit unentdeckt geblieben.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Damit niemand die Bilder findet werden sie natürlich ausschließlich auf einer verschlüsselten Partition gespeichert. Und wenn die Polizei vor der Haustür steht, hat man durch "Zufall" den Key zur Partition verloren.
> 
> Wie soll man solchen Leuten zu Leibe rücken? Na?

 

Man wird immer Leuten habhaft werden, die unvorsichtig sind, Fehler machen und das Bedürfnis haben, sich mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen. Und über die Unvorsichtigen, die Bilder als Beweismittel, Aussagen der Opfer und die Verbindungsdaten bekommt man die Schweine, mit denen sie sich ausgetauscht haben, mit dran. Warum wohl hört man immer häufiger, daß ganze Pädophilen-Ringe auffliegen, ohne daß in Deutschland Trojaner Verwendung finden dürfen!?

Kinderschänder einzusacken ist eine gute Sache - aber nicht um den Preis staatlicher Spitzelei.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Ich kannte mal jemanden (ist schon 12 Jahr her), der hatte von seiner kleinen Tochter (7 Jahre) gewisse Fotos gemacht. Entdeckt wurden die Fotos beim entwickeln im Labor, wodurch kurze Zeit später die Polizei zur Hausdurchsuchung bei ihm vor der Tür stand.
> 
> So, wie sieht das ganze jetzt aus? Fotos werden mit DigiCams gemacht, direkt auf den Computer geladen und per SSH weitergeschickt. 
> 
> Die Argumentation ist fadenscheinig. Genausogut hätte dieser Pädophile die Bilder selber entwickeln können und wäre soweit unentdeckt geblieben.
> ...

 

Natürlich. Aber solange man dafür ein eigenes kleines Labor braucht, ist die Anzahl derer die solche Bilder machen wesentlich geringer.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Damit niemand die Bilder findet werden sie natürlich ausschließlich auf einer verschlüsselten Partition gespeichert. Und wenn die Polizei vor der Haustür steht, hat man durch "Zufall" den Key zur Partition verloren.
> ...

 

Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich bin mir sicher das die Zahl derer, die solche Bilder machen, mit der Einführung von DigiCams schlagartig gestiegen ist (nein, darüber habe ich keine offiziellen Angaben). Und die Anzahl derer die dabei erwischt werden ist mit Sicherheit verschwindend gering. Nur wenige sind wirklich so dämlich und kaufen übers Internet Kinderpornos und bezahlen mit ihrer Kreditkarte. Der Großteil solcher Leute organisiert sich in kleinen Gruppen, die überschaubar sind, und tauschen ihre Bilder.

Dank DigiCam braucht es keine Entwicklung mehr. Bilder werden gemacht und dann verschlüsselt verschickt. Sie werden auch nicht mehr ausgedruckt, so das der Lebensgefährte sie durch Zufall finden könnte, nein, sie sind alle in elektronischer Form auf dem Rechner gespeichert.

Und wem Bilder noch nicht reichen, hat dank dem Internet jetzt noch die möglichkeit in Chats Minderjährige anzuquatschen. Natürlich gab es auch schon früher Leute die das in Cafes oder auf dem Spielplatz gemacht haben. Aber im Internet fühlt sich der 0815-Pädophile viel sicherer (weil offensichtlich anonym) und da fallen mit Sicherheit bei einigen die Barrieren.

Mir geht es hier aber nicht ausschließlich um Kinderpornographie, sondern die Kriminalität im Netz im allgemeinen. Wie schon gesagt finde ich einen solchen Trojaner (um den es hier ja eigentlich geht) auch nicht sonderlich prickelnd (ich bin dagegen um genau zu sein). Aber ich denke es muss auf jeden Fall etwas getan werden.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Das mit der Beugehaft ist ja schön und gut. Aber wenn ich Material auf der Verschlüsselten Partition habe das mich für mehrere Jahre ins Gefängniss bringen kann, gehe ich lieber ein paar Tage (oder Wochen) in Beugehaft anstatt die Daten preiszugeben. Die Beugehaft kann ja schließlich nicht beliebig lang sein, denn es könnte ja wirklich sein das ich den Key verloren habe.

 

Noch nicht. Bei begründetem Verdacht gilt ggf. Beweislastumkehr und du mußt beweisen das alles sauber ist an dir. In England denkt man in solchen Fällen (verschlüsselte Platten) bereits ernsthaft über bis zu 2-5 Jahre Haft nach, je nach Schwere des *vermuteten* Vergehens!

Das überlegst du dir dann im Zweifelsfall aber 3-8mal

England ist ebenfalls ein demokratischer Staat...

*edit* In Deutschland kann die Ordnungshaft bis zu 6 Monate betragen (§70 StPO bzw. §380 ZPO)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Das mit der Beugehaft ist ja schön und gut. Aber wenn ich Material auf der Verschlüsselten Partition habe das mich für mehrere Jahre ins Gefängniss bringen kann, gehe ich lieber ein paar Tage (oder Wochen) in Beugehaft anstatt die Daten preiszugeben. Die Beugehaft kann ja schließlich nicht beliebig lang sein, denn es könnte ja wirklich sein das ich den Key verloren habe. 
> 
> Noch nicht. Bei begründetem Verdacht gilt ggf. Beweislastumkehr und du mußt beweisen das alles sauber ist an dir. In England denkt man in solchen Fällen (verschlüsselte Platten) bereits ernsthaft über bis zu 2-5 Jahre Haft nach, je nach Schwere des *vermuteten* Vergehens!
> 
> Das überlegst du dir dann im Zweifelsfall aber 3-8mal
> ...

 

Ok, das sind ja dann doch schon Zeiträume die wesentlich größer sind als ich vermutet habe. Da denkt man dann wirklich mehr als einmal drüber nach  :Wink: .

Apropos Stichwort "Beweislastumkehr". Existiert sowas heute schon in Deutschland?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

Bei genügend schweren Vorwürfen afaik schon.

Alternativ greift die Justiz dann zum Kunstgriff der da heißt du bist nicht der Beschuldigte sondern der Zeuge im Verfahren gegen den Anbieter bei dessen Überwachung du ins Netz gegangen bist - dann bist du erst recht gekniffen, als Zeuge mußt du viel schneller wahrheitsgemäß aussagen denn als Beschuldigter wo ggf. Aussageverweigerungsrecht gilt.

Und damit sind wir wieder am Anfang der Diskussion - je weiter die Schleppnetze ausliegen desto eher verfangen sich auch unschuldige darin. Und Daten die erstmal da sind führen früher oder zu Begehrlichkeiten anderer. Nur wahrhaftig 100% ehrbare Menschen können hier noch ruhig schlafen - wer kennt so jemanden?  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Aber solange man dafür ein eigenes kleines Labor braucht, ist die Anzahl derer die solche Bilder machen wesentlich geringer.

 

Super, dann hat Papa seine Tochter halt nur gevögelt und da er davon keine Photos verteilt hat, ist dies ja glücklicherweise kein Problem.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich bin mir sicher das die Zahl derer, die solche Bilder machen, mit der Einführung von DigiCams schlagartig gestiegen ist (nein, darüber habe ich keine offiziellen Angaben). Und die Anzahl derer die dabei erwischt werden ist mit Sicherheit verschwindend gering. Nur wenige sind wirklich so dämlich und kaufen übers Internet Kinderpornos und bezahlen mit ihrer Kreditkarte. Der Großteil solcher Leute organisiert sich in kleinen Gruppen, die überschaubar sind, und tauschen ihre Bilder
> 
> Dank DigiCam braucht es keine Entwicklung mehr. Bilder werden gemacht und dann verschlüsselt verschickt. Sie werden auch nicht mehr ausgedruckt, so das der Lebensgefährte sie durch Zufall finden könnte, nein, sie sind alle in elektronischer Form auf dem Rechner gespeichert.
> 
> Und wem Bilder noch nicht reichen, hat dank dem Internet jetzt noch die möglichkeit in Chats Minderjährige anzuquatschen. Natürlich gab es auch schon früher Leute die das in Cafes oder auf dem Spielplatz gemacht haben. Aber im Internet fühlt sich der 0815-Pädophile viel sicherer (weil offensichtlich anonym) und da fallen mit Sicherheit bei einigen die Barrieren.

 

Und ich behaupte, daß der Trieb und diese perverse Neigung nichts mit Digitalkameras oder dem Internet zu tun haben. Dank des scheinbar anonymen Internets, des damit verbundenen Schneeballeffekts, wenn ein Täter(-kreis) ermittelt wird, höherer gesellschaftlicher Sensibilität, entsprechender polizeilicher Ressourcen, werden einfach mehr Fälle aufgedeckt und diese, dank omni-medialen Widerhalls, auch noch verstärkt wahrgenommen. Der Schluß, daß mehr Menschen ihre Neigung ausleben, ist eine ungedeckte Annahme.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Mir geht es hier aber nicht ausschließlich um Kinderpornographie, sondern die Kriminalität im Netz im allgemeinen. Wie schon gesagt finde ich einen solchen Trojaner (um den es hier ja eigentlich geht) auch nicht sonderlich prickelnd (ich bin dagegen um genau zu sein). Aber ich denke es muss auf jeden Fall etwas getan werden.

 

So "allgemein" würde ich sagen, das klingt nach diffusen Ängsten, ohne jegliche belastbare Basis. Natürlich steigt die Internetkriminalität, schließlich ist es (nicht nur) für Kriminelle ein vergleichsweise junges Medium. Deshalb die Privatsphäre über Bord zu werfen, ist eine grundfalsche Überreaktion.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Apropos Stichwort "Beweislastumkehr". Existiert sowas heute schon in Deutschland?

 

Im Zivilrecht ja, im Strafrecht gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Aber solange man dafür ein eigenes kleines Labor braucht, ist die Anzahl derer die solche Bilder machen wesentlich geringer. 
> 
> Super, dann hat Papa seine Tochter halt nur gevögelt und da er davon keine Photos verteilt hat, ist dies ja glücklicherweise kein Problem.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Sexueller Misbrauch fängt nicht erst da an wo du Kinder körperlich sexuell misbrauchst sondern auch schon da wo du sie in eindeutigen Posen ablichtest.

Die Tatsache beispielsweise solche Bilder dann getauscht werden (oder sogar irgendwo zum kauf angeboten werden) ist ein trauriger Höhepunkt.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich bin mir sicher das die Zahl derer, die solche Bilder machen, mit der Einführung von DigiCams schlagartig gestiegen ist (nein, darüber habe ich keine offiziellen Angaben). Und die Anzahl derer die dabei erwischt werden ist mit Sicherheit verschwindend gering. Nur wenige sind wirklich so dämlich und kaufen übers Internet Kinderpornos und bezahlen mit ihrer Kreditkarte. Der Großteil solcher Leute organisiert sich in kleinen Gruppen, die überschaubar sind, und tauschen ihre Bilder
> ...

 

Na gut. Da ich natürlich keine Zahlen habe, sondern nur vermute, lass ich das jetzt einfach mal so stehen.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Mir geht es hier aber nicht ausschließlich um Kinderpornographie, sondern die Kriminalität im Netz im allgemeinen. Wie schon gesagt finde ich einen solchen Trojaner (um den es hier ja eigentlich geht) auch nicht sonderlich prickelnd (ich bin dagegen um genau zu sein). Aber ich denke es muss auf jeden Fall etwas getan werden. 
> ...

 

Evtl. habe ich da tatsächlich etwas überreagiert. Im Grunde genommen geht es mir nicht unbedingt darum die Privatsphäre komplett über Board zu werfen, sondern lediglich darum Möglichkeiten zu schaffen um die kriminelle Nutzung der mittlerweile entstandenen Technologien einzuschränken.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Evtl. habe ich da tatsächlich etwas überreagiert. Im Grunde genommen geht es mir nicht unbedingt darum die Privatsphäre komplett über Board zu werfen, sondern lediglich darum Möglichkeiten zu schaffen um die kriminelle Nutzung der mittlerweile entstandenen Technologien einzuschränken.

 

Vollkommen richtig und auch wichtig das 'die guten' auch Möglichkeiten haben den 'bösen Buben' auf die Finger zu hauen wenn es nötig wird aber da sind wir wieder beim grundsätzlichen Problem... jede Technologie kann und wird zu guten und zu bösen Zwecken eingesetzt werden.

Der berühmte Hammer dient zum Nägel in Wände einschlagen genauso wie zum Vermöbeln der Ehefrau - bisher kam aber niemand auf die Idee deswegen jeden Hammerkäufer bei der Nutzung dessen 24/7 aus dem Versteck heraus zu überwachen oder den Hammer so zu modifizieren das er nach Hause telefoniert sobald er auf organischem Material aufschlägt. Oder anders gesagt es ist unmöglich eine beliebige Technik so zu gestalten das 'böse Dinge' damit nicht möglich sind.

Lediglich im Bereich Internet/Computer/neue Medien bewegen wir uns in den letzten Jahren immer deutlicher in diese Richtung des grundsätzlich erstmal verdächtig seins, des Verlangens alles böse von vorneherein auszuschließen. Das man aber auch an der anderen Ecke ansetzen könnte kapieren die meisten nicht, nämlich am Lehren des richtigen Umgangs mit diesen Techniken (Medienkompetenz, Computer-'Führerschein', gemeinsamer Umgang von Eltern+Kind mit diesen Dingen, etc.). Nach immer nur neuen und noch drakonischeren Rechtsmitteln zu heulen ist (entschuldigung) pervers und krank. (geht nicht gegen dich Sino, das meine ich allgemein!)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Evtl. habe ich da tatsächlich etwas überreagiert. Im Grunde genommen geht es mir nicht unbedingt darum die Privatsphäre komplett über Board zu werfen, sondern lediglich darum Möglichkeiten zu schaffen um die kriminelle Nutzung der mittlerweile entstandenen Technologien einzuschränken. 
> 
> Vollkommen richtig und auch wichtig das 'die guten' auch Möglichkeiten haben den 'bösen Buben' auf die Finger zu hauen wenn es nötig wird aber da sind wir wieder beim grundsätzlichen Problem... jede Technologie kann und wird zu guten und zu bösen Zwecken eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Der berühmte Hammer dient zum Nägel in Wände einschlagen genauso wie zum Vermöbeln der Ehefrau - bisher kam aber niemand auf die Idee deswegen jeden Hammerkäufer bei der Nutzung dessen 24/7 aus dem Versteck heraus zu überwachen oder den Hammer so zu modifizieren das er nach Hause telefoniert sobald er auf organischem Material aufschlägt.
> ...

 

Mag sein das der Hammer nicht verboten wurde, und Hammer-Fachverkäufer nicht überwacht werden, das "soft nun-chaku" wurde allerdings verboten (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nunchaku#Rechtlicher_Status_von_Nunchaku_in_Deutschland). Über Sinn/Unsinn solcher Verbote kann man natürlich diskutieren.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Oder anders gesagt es ist unmöglich eine beliebige Technik so zu gestalten das 'böse Dinge' damit nicht möglich sind.
> ...

 

Natürlich sind präventive Maßnahmen die beste Möglichkeit dem ganzen vorzubeugen. Trotzdem finde ich es sinnvoll, das wenn die User aufrüsten (stärkere Verschlüsselung und was weiß ich), der Staat mitrüstet (in gewissem Masse natürlich).

Das Problem speziell mit dem Internet ist doch das es zwar sehr viele gute Seiten hat, aber auch soviele Schattenseiten wie kaum ein anderes Medium.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  Nach immer nur neuen und noch drakonischeren Rechtsmitteln zu heulen ist (entschuldigung) pervers und krank. (geht nicht gegen dich Sino, das meine ich allgemein!)
> ...

 

Schon ok  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## oscarwild

Moment mal... ich höre ständig: wir brauchen das, um all die bösen Kinderschänder und Terroristen zu schnappen.

1. Thema Kinderpornographie

Die "Täter" von denen wir reden, sind die Konsumenten. Die bekommen i.d.R. eine Geldstrafe, und das wars. Ob man dieses Strafmaß angemessen findet, darüber lässt sich streiten. Nachdem ich die Beweggründe der Konsumenten nicht nachvollziehen kann, gehe ich mal von einer psychischen Störung aus, und es wäre mir neu, dass die durch eine Strafe behandelbar wäre.

Die echten Täter, d.h., diejenigen, die die Bilder herstellen, vertreiben, und tatsächlich Kinder missbrauchen, sitzen im Ausland und lachen sich einen.

Ich frage mich außerdem, woher dieses Thema seine Brisanz nimmt, sowohl auf Seite der Überwachungsfreaks, als auch in der öffentlichen Meinung. Wer heute exzessiv im Internet surft, stößt in unabwendbarer Regelmäßigkeit auf Pr0n-Seiten, mit "harmlosen" Inhalten, die man täglich im Privatfernsehen verordnet bekommt, bis hin zu "Spezialpraktiken", die ich hier nicht weiter erläutern möchte, von deren Existenz und Möglichkeit man davor nicht einmal geahnt hätte, und die mitunter auch nichts für einen schwachen Magen sind, und zwar kostenlos und für jedermann zugänglich! 

Seit ich das Internet nutze - das sind mehr als zehn Jahre - bin ich nicht ein einziges mal auf Kinderpornographie gestoßen. Ganz sicher GIBT es Kinderpornographie im Internet, allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass der KiPo-Konsumentenanteil der Internetnutzer verschwindend gering ist.

Weshalb die Anzahl der Pädophilen sich mit der Entwicklung der Digitalkamera vergrößert haben soll, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Sexuelle Neigungen/Störungen hat man, oder man hat sie nicht.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Sexueller Misbrauch fängt nicht erst da an wo du Kinder körperlich sexuell misbrauchst sondern auch schon da wo du sie in eindeutigen Posen ablichtest.

 

In Deutschland fängt Kinderpornographie bereits mit dem Besitz eines FIKTIVEN TEXTES (ohne Bilder, und ohne dass tatsächlich irgend eine Handlung stattgefunden hat) an (siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josefine_Mutzenbacher). Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.

2. Terrorismus

Nun - bekanntermaßen wimmelt es in Deutschland nur so vor Terroristen. Praktisch jeder zweite Bartträger heißt Mustafa, bastelt in seiner Freizeit Bomben und kann sich nichts schöneres vorstellen, als zusammen mit ein paar Passanten in Stücke gerissen zu werden. Das spiegelt sich auch in der Anzahl der Terroranschläge in den vergangen Jahren in Deutschland wieder.

Woran bitteschön leitet Herr Schäuble die dringende Notwendigkeit ab, Terroristen zu jagen? Ich könnte das verstehen, wenn tatsächlich ständig was in die Luft gehen würde, so muss ich mich aber fragen, ob der Schäuble nach dem Attentat (nein... KEIN Terrorist, leider nur ein geistig Verwirrter) wirklich nur kopfabwärts geschädigt wurde, oder ob er gar noch ganz andere Pläne im Schilde führt.

Von wegen "abstrakte Bedrohung" - die Bedrohung, durch einen Raser auf der Autobahn (auf der man auf keinen Fall ein Tempolimit einführen darf) zu Tode zu kommen, halte ich doch für deutlich weniger abstrakt.

Bisher gilt in Deutschland jeder als unschuldig, solange ihm keine Schuld nachgewiesen wird. Und das ist auch gut so.

Öffnet man erst mal den Weg, per Internet in die Privatsphäre eines Bürgers einzudringen, und zwar a) unbemerkt, b) verdachtsunabhängig und c) ohne richterliche Anordnung, ist der nächste Schritt, dass Wohnungen verwanzt werden und Personen massiv ausgeschnüffelt werden, ein leichter. Der Wegfall eines notwendigen Anfangsverdachts öffnet Tür und Tor, dass gerade solche Personen bespitzelt werden, die z.B. eine abweichende politische Meinung vertreten (natürlich nicht unter dieser Begründung, denn es darf ja ganz offiziell jeder bespitzelt werden). Und während die führende Kaste immer weiter ihre schwarzen Kassen füllt und das Recht beugt, bekommt der Greenpeace-Aktivist zehn Jahre Zuchthaus verpasst, weil man in bei einer *zufälligen* Bespitzelung ertappt hat, dass er sich ein mp3 aus dem Netz gezogen hat.

Da sind mir ein paar potentielle Terroristen und eine Hand voll KiPo-Konsumenten ehrlich gesagt lieber...

----------

## SinoTech

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 1. Thema Kinderpornographie
> ...

 

Klar, entweder man hat solche Neigungen oder nicht. Die Anzahl derer, die eine solche Neigung haben wird sich damit wohl auch nicht vergrößern, aber möglicherweise die Anzahl derer die es praktizieren. Früher musste man selbst auf spielplätze gehen und sich die Opfer suchen was natürlich eine ziemlich große Hemmschwelle dargestellt hat. heute findet man minderjährige in jedem Chat, von denen die einen oder anderen so naiv und neugieirg sind das man sie leicht dazu überreden kann selbst Bilder mit der DigiCam zu machen und einem zuzuschicken. Da ist die Hemmschwelle weit aus geringer. Ausserdem nähren die Angebote im Internet geradezu diese Neigung und jemand der vielleicht früher nur die Neigung hatte, aber nicht auslebte, fängt auf einmal damit an.

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich ob jemand die Neigung hat oder nicht (sowas kann man schließlich schlecht steuern), solange er nicht selbst damit anfängt sowas zu praktizieren bzw. zum Konsument wird und damit anderen ein Motiv gibt es zu praktizieren. In dem Moment wo ich im Internet aber sowas mehr oder weniger anonym kaufen kann, wird der ein oder andere schwach und kauft möglicherweise solche Produkte. Damit steigt die Anzahl der Konsumenten und auch derer sie so etwas produzieren (Nachfrage ist da -> also gibt es "schlaue" Geschäftsleute die die Produkte liefern).

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 2. Terrorismus
> ...

 

Wie gesagt, mir geht es hier nicht speziell um KiPo (das war nur ein Beispiel) oder Terroristen, sondern im allgemeinen dadrum die Schattenseiten der neuen Technologien etwas besser kontrollieren zu können.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bisher gilt in Deutschland jeder als unschuldig, solange ihm keine Schuld nachgewiesen wird. Und das ist auch gut so.
> ...

 

Von "[...] b) verdachtsunabhängig und c) ohne richterliche Anordnung [...]" hatte ich auch nichts gesagt. Ganz im Gegenteil, sowas ist natürlich ein muss.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## oscarwild

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Von "[...] b) verdachtsunabhängig und c) ohne richterliche Anordnung [...]" hatte ich auch nichts gesagt. Ganz im Gegenteil, sowas ist natürlich ein muss.

 

Du nicht, aber so möchte es Adolf.. äh... Wolfgang Schäuble.

----------

## xraver

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt auch noch andere Verfahren die auch andere Betriebssytsme betreffen (weiß nicht mehr genau wo ich das her habe .. evtl. aus einem anderen Thread hier im Forum).
> 
> 1. Ein User soll diesen Trojaner bekommen (weil er zum Beispiel von irgendwo Kinderpornos heruntergeladen hat).
> ...

 

Da haben sie es bei Windows doch einfacher, Namen sagen und abwarte.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Alle Anfragen die der benutzer ins internet sendet laufen über seinen ISP. Der ISP filtert diese Anfragen und leitet sie an diese spezielle Software.
> 
> 4. Die Software sieht an hand der Daten welche Programme (und in welcher Version) der User benutzt.
> ...

 

Eine HTTP Anfrage/Transfer wird doch wohl keine Sicherheitslücken von ISP zu Browser enthalten

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Wird ein Programm entdeckt das eine geeignete Sicherheitslücke enthält, so leitet die Software die Anfrage nicht an den eigentlichen Empfänger weiter, sondern baut selbst das Antwortpaket zusammen. Das Antwort Paket enthält entweder direkt den Trojaner, oder sorgt sonst irgendwie dafür das die Software des Users den trojaner herunterlädt und installiert.
> 
> 

 

Eine HTTP Anfrage/Transfer wird doch wohl keine Sicherheitslücken von ISP zu Browser enthalten. Selbst wenn die Firefox z.b so manipulieren könnten, das Firefox einen Trojaner runter läd - Wie weit will der Trojaner kommen? Unter einem Unix weiss doch so niemand genau was da alles in welcher Version läuft.

Wie wäre es mit einem USEFLAG das Programmversionen unkenntlich macht? Geht das eigentlich?

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Da das Paket das vom ISP zurückkommt als Antwort auf eine vorher gestellte Anfrage interpretiert wird, lässt jede Firewall dieses Paket durch.
> 
> 

  Aber der Code muss auch ausgeführt werden. Kann ich mir alles nicht so richtig vorstellen. Da haben sie es mit signierten MS-Code einfacher.

Ich glaub, da hatten sie es bei der Stasi einfacher. Da wäre bestimmt jemand vorbei gekommen, der hätte den Computer lokal manipuliert.

----------

## oscarwild

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Da das Paket das vom ISP zurückkommt als Antwort auf eine vorher gestellte Anfrage interpretiert wird, lässt jede Firewall dieses Paket durch.
> 
> 

 

Und auf dem vermeintlichen KiPo-Bild ist dann dank eingeschleustem Trojaner kein nacktes Kind zu sehen, sondern ein nacktes Pferd  :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Eine HTTP Anfrage/Transfer wird doch wohl keine Sicherheitslücken von ISP zu Browser enthalten

 Huh? Meinst du evtl. eine HTTPS-Verbindung? Irgendwie macht der Satz keinen Sinn...

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Und auf dem vermeintlichen KiPo-Bild ist dann dank eingeschleustem Trojaner kein nacktes Kind zu sehen, sondern ein nacktes Pferd 

 Ein breites Grinsen von W. Schäuble als Bild wäre aber effektiver  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich sehe die Probleme wirklich ganz woanders....

Zum einen das davon ausgegangen wird, wenn sich XY verschlüsselt oder unverschlüsselt auf "meinem" PC befindet. Bin ich definitiv ein Täter?!

Das ist es was mir so gegen den Strich geht. Ob ich oder irgendjemand anders diese Daten dahinkopiert hat beweist sowas doch nicht. Vielleicht bin ich wirklich zu misstrauisch.

Wenn etwas bewiesen werden sollte, dann doch bitte schön das XY zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt an einer bestimmten Stelle war und dort irgendwas verbotenes gemacht hat. Oder das verschiedene Psychologen den verdacht bestätigen das jemand diverse Neigungen hat.

Ob diverse Bilder auf einem Computer liegen oder nicht... das kann man wenn mal will so Verschlüsseln das es niemand nachweisen kann. Man muss sich nur ein individuelles Verschlüsselungs-Programm schreiben, dessen Vorgehensweise niemand kennt.

 Z.b. in dem man das Bild in Muster aufteilt, die ganz gewöhnlich auf der Festplatte vorkommen und auch zu anderen Daten gehören. Wenn sie relativ statisch sind backup-DVDs.

Hat man diese benötigten Muster gefunden, reiht man ihre Adressen etc. hintereinander auf. Wenn man wirklich paranoid ist verschlüsselt man diese Daten noch x mal nach gängigem Verfahren und NIEMAND Ausser man selber ist in der Lage diese Bilder wiederzuholen.

Der Plan mit den Hausdurchsuchen schlägt schon fehl. Wenn jemand solche Daten nicht auf seinem Internet-Rechner speichert sondern einem Offline Laptop. Oder der gleichen.

Hat man einen Täter an der Angel. Müsste man ihn schon über einen längeren Zeitraum Observieren.

Und dieser Vorgang alleine bringt schon eine stätige Überwachung mit sich. Und eine Überprüfung der Personen, mit dem er Kontakt hat und die verdächtig sind.

WENN das so weiter geht. Landen wir irgendwann an dem Punkt wo man verurteilt wird, weil das Verhalten das man an den Tag legt. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einem Verbrechen führt.

Diese Diskussion wird damit Enden, das es viel einfacher ist die Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu verwenden und bei der man bei Bedarf 100% der Transferrierten Daten einer Onlinesitzung speichert. Dann ist auch die SSH-Verbindung nicht mehr sicher. Wenn man vorher ein Präperiertes Bild oder Video als Wasserzeichen in einer Verschlüsselten Verbindung sucht.

Viel Erfolgreicher als die Online-Methode sind die Alternativen Methoden. Kontakt mit den Personen aufnehmen. So tun als würde man ihr Interesse Teilen und sie ködern.. und irgendwann auffliegen lassen. Da braucht man dann auch keinen Online-Trojaner.

----------

## SinoTech

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Eine HTTP Anfrage/Transfer wird doch wohl keine Sicherheitslücken von ISP zu Browser enthalten. Selbst wenn die Firefox z.b so manipulieren könnten, das Firefox einen Trojaner runter läd - Wie weit will der Trojaner kommen? Unter einem Unix weiss doch so niemand genau was da alles in welcher Version läuft.
> ...

 

Also zum einen geht es hier nicht speziell um Browser, sondern um alle Programme die Daten ins Internet senden und von dort empfangen. Zum anderen war es ja auch nur eine Idee wie man ein Schadprogramm auf einen Rechner bekommt. Wie sich das Schadprogramm dann dort verhält (gerade unter Unix/Linux wo ja die verschiedensten Komponenten in den veschiedensten Versionen laufen) ist nochmal ein ganz anderer Punkt.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Von "[...] b) verdachtsunabhängig und c) ohne richterliche Anordnung [...]" hatte ich auch nichts gesagt. Ganz im Gegenteil, sowas ist natürlich ein muss. 
> 
> Du nicht, aber so möchte es Adolf.. äh... Wolfgang Schäuble.

 

Oha, da hab ich wohl was verpasst ... also gehts nun wirklich nicht. Also -> dagegen++

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Carminox

Zu diesem Thema könnte ich stundenlang rumdiskutieren und rumbrabbeln...  :Very Happy: 

Die leichte Durchsicht

Ich weiß nicht, ob es den meisten bewusst ist, aber dank Cookies, DoubleClick & Co. kann man auch ohne Trojaner problemlos einzelne Nutzer kontrollieren, wo auf welchen Kuhhaufen sie geklickt haben. Im Notfall zwingen die Behörden einfach einige Webserver, Cookie-Speicheranfragen in den Header einbauen zu lassen.

In Firefox habe ich standardmäßig die Cookies deaktiviert. Websites, die diese Technik zwingend benötigen, wie z.B. Yahoo! Mail, habe ich eben in die Ausnahmeliste hinzugefügt. Wenn man die Option "Jedesmal nachfragen" setzt, wird einem klar, wie sehr man von den kommerziellen Websites (heise ist da auch mit von der Partie), vergläsert wird. So versucht mir Yahoo! ständig Cookies von DoubeClick.net und ivwbox (oder ähnlich) anzudrehen. Aber dank Cookie-Regeln werden die HTTP-Header-Anhängsel ignoriert.  :Wink: 

Nur sieht es in der Standardkonfiguration und somit auch bei den meisten Standardusern düster aus. (Schließlich will man in Ruhe surfen und nicht Adressen freigeben  :Laughing: )

Das alte Lied mit neuer Strophe

Zu KiPo kann ich nicht viel sagen. (Sonst wär's ja auch schlimm... xD)

Wenn man sich ein bisschen mit antiker Geschichte befasst, dann findet man auch aus dem antiken Römischen Reich dokumentierte Uneinigkeit über die Vorgehensweise gegen Halter von sog. minderjährigen Sexsklaven. Pädophilie ist nicht neu und wird auch nicht "ausgerottet" werden können, wie einige es sich so sehr wünschen würden. (Noch dazu, dass ein paar Politiker ebenfalls diesem Trieb frönen.  :Confused:  Aber, wie war das nochmal mit Immunität und Idemnität?  :Laughing: )

Ich will noch die Stichworte "Thailand" und "europäische Sextouris" in das Board klatschen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ratschkatl Presse und der Bundestrojaner

Inzwischen lese ich weder Zeitung, noch schaue ich Nachrichtensendungen und Onlinenews lese ich höchstens bei Heise, Golem oder Gulli, damit ich wieder 'was zum Lachen habe. Der Grund ist einfach die zunehmende Anzahl von Hoaxes und Übertreibungen, die (fast) alle Journalisten aus reinster errektiver Sensations- und Geldgier zusammenscheißen. Und die Tagesschau hat im Vergleich zu früher einen großen Teil seines hohen Niveaus verloren.

Wie war das mit den Dosenpfand? Anfangs haben alle mit großer Anteilnahme die Dose zu Grabe getragen. Inzwischen müssen die meisten zweimal nachdenken, bevor sie sowas überhaupt aufkriegen.

Mit der Bundestrojaner-Story verhält es sich ähnlich: Zuerst schreien alle rum, zwei Amtsperioden später gehört es sich zum guten Ton, sowas direkt in den Linuxkernel zu programmieren.

Damit die BKA sogar mit einem Browser und einer XML-Schnittstelle benutzerfreundlichst ihre Langeweile durch Benotung von selbstgedrehten Pornos diverser Verdächtiger vertreiben kann... (Achtung, Ironie!)

Gruß|Carminox

----------

## think4urs11

schade schade, selbst in einem mir bisher noch sehr sympatischen Land greifen diese Ideen der Überwachungsfanatiker um sich

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85111 bzw. http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/73450

Wenn man sich die Argumente all dieser Damen und Herren mal durchliest fragt man sich wieso die Welt eigentlich in den letzten Jahren nicht bereits längst untergegangen ist wenn es wirklich schon soooo schlimm war/ist....

----------

## Carlo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Sexueller Misbrauch fängt nicht erst da an wo du Kinder körperlich sexuell misbrauchst sondern auch schon da wo du sie in eindeutigen Posen ablichtest.

 

Selbstverständlich. Der Satz war eher als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gemeint, daß durch das Einsacken von Bilderkonsumenten Kindesmißbrauch nicht aufhört. Das Kind leidet ja nicht direkt daran, daß eine große Anzahl Menschen sich die Bilder angucken, sondern an den Übergriffen.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Früher musste man selbst auf spielplätze gehen und sich die Opfer suchen was natürlich eine ziemlich große Hemmschwelle dargestellt hat.

 

Da liegst du nicht richtig. Die überwiegende Anzahl an Mißbrauchsdelikten finden im familiären Umfeld statt (Väter, Stiefväter, Großväter, Onkel, Mütter, Freunde der Familie), mit großem Abstand folgen soziale Einrichtungen (Kindergärten, Schulen, Vereine, Kirchen). Die Fälle, in denen Kinder von Fremden angesprochen, mibraucht, verschleppt oder gar getötet werden, machen nur einen kleinen Prozentsatz aus.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> heute findet man minderjährige in jedem Chat, von denen die einen oder anderen so naiv und neugieirg sind das man sie leicht dazu überreden kann selbst Bilder mit der DigiCam zu machen und einem zuzuschicken. Da ist die Hemmschwelle weit aus geringer.

 

Daran ist durchaus etwas dran. Es gibt so viele erwachsene Menschen, die nicht die geringste Ahnung haben, was für Fallen ihnen im Internet gestellt werden können. Und Kinder sind sicher noch unvorsichtiger. Rechtfertigen die wenigen Fälle mit schlimmen Folgen derartige Spitzelei!? Ich behaupte nein, der Umgang mit dem Internet liegt einerseits im Verantwortungsbereich der Eltern und andererseits ist zum Nachvollzug von Kontakten via Chatrooms kein Trojaner notwendig.

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Mir ist ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich ob jemand die Neigung hat oder nicht (sowas kann man schließlich schlecht steuern), solange er nicht selbst damit anfängt sowas zu praktizieren bzw. zum Konsument wird und damit anderen ein Motiv gibt es zu praktizieren.

 

Den Sexualtrieb kann man nicht einfach abschalten. Medikamente haben Nebenwirkungen und müssen auch genommen werden... Ich bin ohne weiteres dafür, Männer, die sich schweren Mißbrauchs schuldig gemacht haben und nicht therapierbar sind, zu Eunuchen zu machen, dann ist Schluß mit den Hormonschüben - aber dann klagt mit die Humanistenfraktion wg. Menschenrechtsverletzung. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es, diese Leute lebenslang auf eine abgelegene Insel zu verbannen, sowas haben wir in D nur nicht.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Zum einen das davon ausgegangen wird, wenn sich XY verschlüsselt oder unverschlüsselt auf "meinem" PC befindet. Bin ich definitiv ein Täter?!

 

Eben und das läßt sich noch erweitern: Was ist, wenn über den "Bundestrojaner" XY von Site Z genau dann heruntergeladen wurde, während du eingeloggt warst, somit zusätzlich belastende Verbindungsdaten vorliegen? Gilt das als Beweis? Selbst wenn man freigesprochen wird - die Schmutzkampagne überlebt keiner, ob politisch oder wirtschaftlilch.

 *Carminox wrote:*   

> In Firefox habe ich standardmäßig die Cookies deaktiviert.

 

Dito. Die private Datenschnüffelei ist ja eh schon lange außer Kontrolle.  :Arrow:  CookieSafe

----------

## xraver

Einen Interessanten Punkt greift dieser Artikel auf;

Wie verlässlich sind digitale Beweise? 

Von der Administration gesammelte "Beweise" können durch Blödheit/Absicht der Beweissichernden Person verändert oder gefälscht werden.

Könnte das eigene Backup in Zukunft als Alibi/Beweis dienen?

Und wie könnte so ein Backup aussehen? Ein Tarball oder doch lieber 1:1 Rohdaten nehmen ....

----------

## oscarwild

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Von der Administration gesammelte "Beweise" können durch Blödheit/Absicht der Beweissichernden Person verändert oder gefälscht werden.

 

Da kann man sich schon die Frage stellen, was passiert, wenn

a) Wachtmeister Schtonk unter Erfolgsdruck steht, und einen Schuldigen finden muss

b) Wachtmeister Schtonk schlechte Laune hat

c) eine Stelle weiter oben eingreift, der der (rein zufällig) Durchsuchte ein Dorn im Auge ist, z.B. aufgrund politisch abweichender Meinung, weil er an Demonstrationen teilnimmt etc.

Allerdings muss man sagen, das ist kein spezifisches Problem digitaler Beweise bzw. von Online-Durchsuchungen an sich.

Auch bei einer "konventionellen" Durchsuchung kann man sich durchaus ausmalen, dass es durchaus vorkommt, daß

a) die Festplatte mit den Beweisen "verloren" geht (z.B. wenn man Max Strauß heißt)

b) mehr Beweise in der Asservatenkammer ankommen, als beschlagnahmt wurden. Gründe: siehe oben.

----------

## xraver

Bei den Durchsuchungen die ich erlebt habe, wurde das sichergestellte material auf einer Liste vermerkt und unterschrieben. Da würde es schon auffallen wenn Sachen hinzugefügt/verändert wurden. Ausschließen kann man leider nix. Ein kleines Tütchen kann jeder Cop in meiner Wohnung fallen lassen   :Shocked:  .

Mein Datenträger wird ja durchsucht, ohne das ich es weiss. Ich kann ja noch nicht mal feststellen was durchsucht/mitgenommen wurde. Da ist die Manipulation von Beweismitteln einfacher. Auch unterschreibt mir hier keiner was. Wie soll ich Richter XYZ beweisen das auf einmal wichtige Dokumente fehlen. Projekte verschwunden sind und Bildchen XXX gar nicht von mir ist?

Als bei Akte das ding mit dem Kinderpornozeugs kam, konnte man sehr gut sehen wo der Typ seine Daten lagerte. Papier und eine externe Festplatte die im Safe war.

Das mit den Onlinedurchsuchungen ist eine böse Falle.

----------

## oscarwild

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Bei den Durchsuchungen die ich erlebt habe, wurde das sichergestellte material auf einer Liste vermerkt und unterschrieben. Da würde es schon auffallen wenn Sachen hinzugefügt/verändert wurden. Ausschließen kann man leider nix. Ein kleines Tütchen kann jeder Cop in meiner Wohnung fallen lassen   .

 

Na ja, auf dem Protokoll steht dann vielleicht drauf "Beschlagnahmt: 1 Computer, 25 selbstgebrannte CDs", aber sicher kein Ausdruck der Directories. Wie ist sichergestellt, dass nicht eine der 25 CDs in den Mülleimer wandert, und durch die eigens dafür angefertigte mit belastendem Inhalt ersetzt wird? Ich denke, fast jeder hat unbenutzte CD/DVD-Rohlinge im Haus; wer verhindert, dass da nichts im Nachhinein drauf gebrannt wird?

Als sich die heutige BRD noch DDR nannte, sollen z.B. gestohlene Fahrräder, die man zuvor in den Keller der "Verdächtigen" stellte, ein beliebtes "Beweismittel" gewesen sein.

Wer willens ist, jemandem was in die Schuhe zu schieben, schafft das auch, ob heimlich online oder konventionell offline.

Also darin sehe ich wirklich nicht das Problem, zumal ich ohnehin die technische Machbarkeit für nicht gegeben halte, zumindest wenn der Computernutzer nicht der Super-DAU ist, der alle Scheunentore erst recht weit öffnet.

Die Gefahr sehe ich darin, dass rechtliche Grundlagen geschaffen werden, die das Grundgesetz aushebeln, und es der Exekutive grundsätzlich ohne Richtervorbehalt ermöglicht (wozu auch Gewaltenteilung, war ja eh nur ein Klotz am Bein...), heimliche Durchsuchungs- und Überwachungsmaßnahmen zu ergreifen, und das nicht nur online.

----------

## franzf

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Bei den Durchsuchungen die ich erlebt habe, wurde das sichergestellte material auf einer Liste vermerkt und unterschrieben. Da würde es schon auffallen wenn Sachen hinzugefügt/verändert wurden.  
> 
> Na ja, auf dem Protokoll steht dann vielleicht drauf "Beschlagnahmt: 1 Computer, 25 selbstgebrannte CDs", aber sicher kein Ausdruck der Directories. Wie ist sichergestellt, dass nicht eine der 25 CDs in den Mülleimer wandert, und durch die eigens dafür angefertigte mit belastendem Inhalt ersetzt wird? 

 

Poche auf dein Recht, dass die konfiszierten Gegenstände versiegelt werden. Geöffnet darf das Ganze nur in Anwesenheit eines Richters und DIR werden! Somit ist sichergestellt, dass nicht zufällig ein zusätzlich Beweismittel hinzugefügt wird...

ACHTUNG: Ich hab das auf einer der zahlreichen Webseiten zum Thema "Verhalten bei Hausdurchsuchungen" gelesen. Das ist also keine Rechtsauskunft o.Ä. auf die man sich berufen kann!

----------

## oscarwild

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Poche auf dein Recht, dass die konfiszierten Gegenstände versiegelt werden. Geöffnet darf das Ganze nur in Anwesenheit eines Richters und DIR werden! Somit ist sichergestellt, dass nicht zufällig ein zusätzlich Beweismittel hinzugefügt wird...

 

Das setzt voraus, dass man seine Rechte kennt und unabhängige Zeugen hat (sonst wurde offiziell halt nie auf dieses Recht gepocht)! Wenn man von der Glatzenfraktion, ein sonstiger Krimineller mit einschlägiger Erfahrung oder Terrorist ist, stehen die Chancen dazu nicht ganz schlecht.

Bei Privatleuten, die sich eigentlich nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen haben und sich nie mit der Materie beschäftigt haben (warum auch?), sieht das aber anders aus!

----------

## b3cks

Wo wir gerade bei Hausdurchsuchungen sind: Sie haben das Recht zu schweigen

Udo Vetter (lawblog.de) auf dem 23C3 zum genannten Thema. Wie ich fand, sehr interessant.

PS: Für bessere Qualität einfach den Download-Button drücken.  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

Der Mitschnitt ist wirklich absolut sehenswert!

Es ist erschreckend zu erfahren, welche Methoden in diesem Staat bereits heute Realität sind. Besonders krass fand ich den geschilderte Fall, in dem eine unbeschriftete CD bei einer Personenkontrolle als Anlass einer Hausdurchsuchung diente.

Ja wo leben wir denn? Es kann bereits jetzt jeden grundlos Treffen!

Wie würde es ausarten, wenn man die Schwelle noch tiefer setzt - was ja wohl gerade angestrebt wird? Dann erscheint uns der Film 1984 wirklich bald wie eine schöne Erinnerung an die gute alte Zeit, als man wenigstens noch ungestraft denken durfte...

Schade, dass solche Berichte nicht im TV laufen, und so nur einen winzigen Bruchteil der Bevölkerung erreichen. Andernfalls sähen die Umfrageergebnisse zum Thema Online-Überwachung sicher etwas anders aus.

----------

## b3cks

Noch was zum Thema: Die Vaporware des BKA

Ob der Artikel zum lachen oder eher zum weinen ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

----------

## oscarwild

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ob der Artikel zum lachen oder eher zum weinen ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

 

Ich würde ganz klar sagen: zum weinen.

Man sollte den Mann wegen Veruntreuung und Verschwendung von Steuergeldern belangen!

----------

## slick

Vollständigkeitshalber noch ein Link: Der Staat als Einbrecher: Heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen sind möglich

----------

## b3cks

 *slick wrote:*   

> Vollständigkeitshalber noch ein Link: Der Staat als Einbrecher: Heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen sind möglich

 

Und bevor der große Aufschrei kommt, bitte das lesen: http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=bb173f30

----------

## oscarwild

Und während man sich in Villa Riba noch die Köpfe über die technische Möglichkeit/Unmöglichkeit zerbricht, wird in Villa Bacho bereits ein verschärftes Polizeigesetz verabschiedet.

----------

## oscarwild

Und hier ein absolut lesenswerter Foreneintrag, der sich auf den jüngsten Versuch unserer "Volksvertreter", die totale Überwachung einzuführen, bezieht.

----------

## oscarwild

Ein offener Brief zum Thema an die Bundeskanzlerin:

http://www.grundgesetzkonform.de

Vielleicht findet sich auch hier der eine oder andere, der mit unterzeichnen möchte.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Ein offener Brief zum Thema an die Bundeskanzlerin:
> 
> http://www.grundgesetzkonform.de
> 
> Vielleicht findet sich auch hier der eine oder andere, der mit unterzeichnen möchte.

 

Hab unterschrieben.

Ich finde es sehr gut und wichtig, dass die Regierung ein Feedback über ihre Politik bekommt, und damit meine ich nicht die Wahl...

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nabend!

Vielleicht ist das jetzt ein wenig Offtopic, denke aber es passt ein wenig zur Bundestrojaner Diskussion und auch zu dieser, aber leider auch nicht richtig. Es Handelt sich um ein Rootkit welches die Hardware-Virtualisierungs-Funktionen von neuen Prozessoren ausnutzt und das "eigentliche" OS in eine Virtuelle Umgebung sperrt. (Ok, bis jetzt AMD64 + WinVista - Aber es geht ja ums Prinzip).

Stichwort: "Blue Pill Joanna Rutkowska".

Ich fand das sehr Interessant und wollte euch nur den Link hier ablegen. Denn ich denke ein weiterer Trojaner + Bundes -Thread wäre zuviel ;)

Wünsche noch einen Sonnig-Warmen Dienstag!

P.s. Das ich jetzt auf einen PC-Welt Artikel verlinkt habe möget ihr mir hoffentlich verzeihen, aber er umreist die Information so schön "kurz". ;) Selber Google macht "ahhh"!

----------

## think4urs11

Unser lieber Hr. Innenminister rollt nun anscheinend endgültig in die Lächerlichkeit ab (oder war es die dunkle Seite der Macht?)... Bundesinnenminister warnt vor zunehmender Netzspionage

oder wo genau ist der Unterschied zum Bundestrojaner in diesem Fall? (abgesehen davon das letzterer ja selbstverständlich nur von 'den Guten' benutzt wird)

und weils gar so schön ist möchte man endlich mal das GG ändern: Grundgesetz soll an moderne Kommunikationsgesellschaft angepasst werden

----------

## UTgamer

Dem alten Thread noch ein paar aufgefrischte Daten mitgeben möchte, lesen bildet bekanntlich.

Hier sind aktuelle Links zu den Seiten des hannoveraner Ober-Staatsanwaltes:

http://cyberfahnder.de

http://www.cyberfahnder.de/nav/them/erm/ondusu01.htm

Mit diesem Tool oder derart werden Hashcodes von den Dateien auf den Festplatten erstellt:

http://www.perkeo.net/

Wer Filesharing betreibt ist ein besonderes Ziel von den verdeckten Ermittlern, habe ich soweit aus den Texten herausgelesen, da die Kommunikation an den Endpunkten abgegriffen werden muß.

Kameras dürfen remote eingeschaltet werden. Naja es steht viel in den Texten was wirklich Grundlagen sind, aber auch Tips auf Vorgehensweisen und Gesetzesauszüge. Der Beitrag wurde allgemeinverständlich für jederman gehalten.

Dann noch die rechtlige Lage zur Verwendung der Trojaner/Viren, etc.

http://www.hrr-strafrecht.de/hrr/archiv/07-04/index.php?sz=8

----------

